# ByteOnSite - July Coupon Mania - Cloud VPS from $3/mo! Managed from $11/mo! 1TB Disk from $4/mo!



## devonblzx (Jul 8, 2014)

ByteOnSite, formerly RockMyWeb, is celebrating *our 7th July *in business with our July Coupon Mania.  We have been offering virtual servers since October of 2006 and cloud servers with high availability since 2008.  We are proud to be a Michigan based company and manage our own network and servers in South Bend, IN as well as servers in Piscataway, NJ and Phoenix, AZ.

*Cloud Servers*
====================================

Our servers feature high availability failover and data mirroring to keep your data safe and server online in the event of hardware failures.


*Turbo Storage and Turbo CPU*
====================================

Our turbo storage features advanced proprietary caching that surpasses standard SSD caching services. Our servers reach over 100K IOPS.

Our turbo CPU features burstable CPU resources that help you handle peak hours of traffic unlike other cloud servers that are strictly limited to their dedicated CPU.


*Coupon Codes And Servers*
====================================

*Coupon Code: 1GBM36*
*------------------------------------*
1GB RAM, 2GB Total Memory, 40GB Disk Space, 1TB Transfer for *$36.00/year*

Order at http://www.byteonsite.com/vb


*Coupon Code: **48AYEAR*
*------------------------------------*
*Protected Storage Level 1: $48.00/Year*
1TB Storage, 256MB RAM, 512MB Total Memory, 2TB Transfer

*Memory Intensive Level 1: $48.00/Year*
1.6GB RAM, 3.2GB Total Memory, 80GB Disk Space, 2TB Transfer

*Processor Intensive Level 1: $48.00/Year*
7.2GHz Turbo CPU, 1GB RAM, 60GB Disk Space, 2TB Transfer

*Bandwidth Intensive Level 1: $48.00/Year*
3TB Transfer, 1GB RAM, 2GB Total Memory, 60GB Disk Space


*Coupon Code: **1TBFOR7*
*------------------------------------*
*Protected Storage Level 1: $7.00/Month*
1TB Storage, 256MB RAM, 512MB Total Memory, 2TB Transfer


*Coupon Code: **MEMFOR7*
*------------------------------------*
*Memory Intensive Level 1: $7.00/Month*
1.6GB RAM, 3.2GB Total Memory, 80GB Disk Space, 2TB Transfer


*Coupon Code: **CPUFOR7*
*------------------------------------*
*Processor Intensive Level 1: $7.00/month*
7.2GHz Turbo CPU, 2GB Total Memory, 60GB Disk Space, 2TB Transfer


*Coupon Code: **BWFOR7*
*------------------------------------*
*Bandwidth Intensive Level 1: $7.00/month*
3TB Transfer, 1GB RAM, 2GB Total Memory, 60GB Disk Space


*Coupon Code: **MANAGED*
*------------------------------------*

*Memory Intensive Level 1** with Management: $14/month or $140/year*
3.2GB RAM, 4.8GB Total Memory, 120GB Disk Space, 3TB Transfer

*Processor Intensive Level 1** with Management: $14/month or $140/year*
9.6GHz Turbo CPU, 3GB Total Memory, 100GB Disk Space, 2TB Transfer

*Bandwidth Intensive Level 1** with Management: $14/month or $140/year*
3TB Transfer, 2GB RAM, 3GB Total Memory, 100GB Disk Space


http://www.byteonsite.com/vb


*Different Package Types*
====================================

Memory Intensive - Starting at $7.00/month for 1.6GB RAM. Features extra RAM for handling caching and transactions. Recommended for Web Hosting, Database Hosting, and Data Analytics.


Processor Intensive - Starting at $7.00/month for 7.2GHz Turbo CPU. Features extra processing power for handling heavy applications. Recommended for Application Hosting, Game Servers, Batch Processing, and Development Work.


Bandwidth Intensive - Starting at $7.00/month for 3TB of Bandwidth. Features extra bandwidth for media streaming and transfers. Recommended for file hosting, streaming, or VPN services.


Protected Storage - Starting at $7.00/month for 1TB of Protected Storage. Features loads of storage for any file you wish to store. Setup Rsync, SSHFS, NFS, FTP, Samba, or many other applicable solutions. A full virtual server giving you more control over other cloud storage solution.

Check out all of our packages at http://www.byteonsite.com


*Datacenter Locations*
====================================

Chicago Metro - Our datacenter located 90 minutes from Chicago in South Bend, IN. Featuring multiple gigabit connections through Level 3, Internap, and Cogent. Provides a great centralized location for all of North America and great latency to the Midwest.

New York Metro - Hosted in the Choopa datacenter in Piscataway, NJ featuring over 1000gbps of available network. Providing a great location for the most populous area in the US, the Northeast, and the lowest possible latency to Europe from the United States.

Phoenix - Hosted in PhoenixNAP in Arizona, Phoenix is the 6th largest city in the U.S. and extends our reach to the Western United States. A close proximity to Los Angeles gives us low latency out to Asia and Australia without the risk of natural disasters, such as earthquakes.



*Guarantees*
====================================

45 Day Satisfaction Guarantee - You are eligible for a refund if unsatisfied during the first 45 days of service.

100% Uptime Guarantee - We guarantee 100% service availability or you are eligible for a refund or credit based on the amount of downtime.


Terms of Service: http://www.byteonsite.com/terms.html


----------



## zacaj (Jul 8, 2014)

Will the discount apply for as long as we keep the service, or is it only the first year?  How long will the discount be available?  Do you have a NJ test server I could ping and do a speedtest against?


----------



## devonblzx (Jul 9, 2014)

zacaj said:


> Will the discount apply for as long as we keep the service, or is it only the first year?  How long will the discount be available?  Do you have a NJ test server I could ping and do a speedtest against?



All discounts are recurring.  You can test nj.byteonsite.com http://nj.byteonsite.com/100MBtest.zip

http://byteonsite.com/community/?dwqa-question=do-you-have-test-files-or-ip-addresses-for-your-datacenters-locations


----------



## devonblzx (Jul 9, 2014)

Correction of above: *Processor Intensive Level 1: $48.00/Year or $7.00/month*

This package includes 1GB of RAM and 60GB storage.  The level 2 which is offered as the managed special includes 2GB RAM and 100GB storage.  Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## zzrok (Jul 10, 2014)

How does your data mirroring work?  How much delay is there between a file being changed on the primary and it being replicated to the secondary?


----------



## devonblzx (Jul 10, 2014)

zzrok said:


> How does your data mirroring work?  How much delay is there between a file being changed on the primary and it being replicated to the secondary?


Data is mirrored over a private network.  It depends on the data type.  We have different replication processes depending on the data to protect from corruption.  Database files and related sorts are treated with extra care so they could be delayed anywhere between real-time and 10  minutes.  All other files are almost real time.


----------

